# تقيم حالة الطريق الفنية



## يوسف عبدالواحد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا موضوع جيد لااحد الاخوة المهندسين ارجو منكم الدعاء له ولي


----------



## العباده (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة ننتظر المزيد


----------



## حسن عمار (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً للمهندس / يوسف عبد الواحد وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير 
مهندس / حسن عمار


----------



## M777 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dr_aflatooon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mostafammy (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2009)

رفع الله قدرك وحفظك وألف شكر وتقدير وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافيه وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmeeedabd (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## newbarcelonar (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
من المواضيع المهم جدا 
في اعمال الطرق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## المهندس عبد (10 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## عرفه السيد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## فراج محمود (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس لكن يوجود لديكم في الادراه كتيب عن اسس تقيم المخلوط والرصف نرجوا التعاون


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الملف المرفق وجزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## africano800 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريب 33 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## فراج محمود (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررا لك


----------



## odwan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## talan77 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الكشفى (31 مايو 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> باراك الله فيك
> من المواضيع المهم جدا
> في اعمال الطرق[/quote
> 
> انا اتفق معك والف مليون شكر


----------



## هندسةمدنية (16 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع قيم


----------



## mohamedfrah (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fouadsoleman (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (23 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## abo_gad_almasry (23 يناير 2012)

_جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم علما نافعا من اجل امتنا_


----------



## مهندس رواوص (24 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim amasha (26 مارس 2013)

شكراً للمهندس / يوسف عبد الواحد وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير 
مهندس / عبدالرحيم عماشة ​


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

